# My new addition - McKenzie!



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

So this weekend Jax & I made a little trip down to Visalia to visit Stacy!
Look what we came back with!! :biggrin: 



[attachment=50330:all_face.JPG]

I think we've decided to call her McKenzie. She kept the "Mc" part of her name, but we changed the Fatty! She is just the sweetest little thing, incredibly well socialized and LOVES people! :yes: She has a perfect temperament to fit in with our family! Jax & Joey are very interested in her and she's enjoying playing! Today was her first day at work and she did great. She's taking Jax's lead and I think she is going to be a wonderful little one in no time!

Here are a few pics I took this weekend.

I had a squeaker and caught her attention! 
[attachment=50331:stacking.JPG]

Sittin' in the sun rays :Sunny Smile: 
[attachment=50332:in_sun.JPG]

Trying to copy her big brother, now I have 2 'watchdogs'
[attachment=50333:Jax_and_kenzie.JPG]

First trip to Petsmart!
[attachment=50334:In_Petsmart.jpg]

I didn't want to overload with pics... so here's a slideshow.

Thank you so much to Stacy! You (Marina, Shane & Hubby) have done a great job at getting her ready for a new home and I feel so lucky that she's here w/me! :Flowers 2: 

I'm already so in love with her :cloud9:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome to your new home, McKenzie!! I'm so happy that she is on the forum and we can continue to watch her grow and blossom! She's positively adorable!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition, Mandy!!! arty: McKenzie is adorable!!! :wub: :wub: I'm so glad that we get to watch her grow up!!! :biggrin: It sounds like she is a perfect fit for your family!!! :yes:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

McKenzie is so cute!!! I love her name too :wub2:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG she is sooo precious!!! Congrats! :Cute Malt: :good post - perfect 10:

I LOVE the name McKenzie!!! I always have :wub2:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww! There is my little Mcfatty! Erm, McKenzie.  

I'm sooo glad she is with you! It's hard to even miss her because I know how happy she is right now and what a great home she has with you! Besides, she chose you months ago, when she was tucked herself against Jax's carrier in San Mateo. 

Let me know if you actually run into something that seems to faze her - or meet someone that she doesn't want to say hi to. She is soo much like her mommy in temperament! Definitely not a wallflower, LOL.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

WOO HOO! Congratulations, Mandy! Congratulations to little McKenzie, too! Oh, she is just way too cute for words! Please share more pics of the fluffs together! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Mandy, she is just gorgeous. It looks like they are getting along so well - what a blessing! She looks like a McKenzie. :wub: 

Congratulations! I'm so happy we'll get to watch her grow up! :chili: 

Linda


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

congratulations!!! she's such a cutie!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Mandy. Such a beautiful baby doll girl!
xoxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations, Mandy! No doubt about it ... McKenzie is ADORABLE! :wub: :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

:new_shocked: You got McFatty!! She is such a little cutie :wub: McKenzie is a good name too!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Congratulations! She is adorable :wub:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: :wub: 
so jealous, but i know that McFatty is where she is *supposed* to be and i am nothing but THRILLED for all of you!!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Love the name. :biggrin: Love how she has already won over the boys. :wub2: Congrats.  :yahoo:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah ! ! ! :chili: :chili: 

Welcome McKenzie!! She is absolutely adorable ! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

So happy for you and for Jax, Joey and Alex - you all make a wonderful family! :grouphug: 

Mateo and Zoey cannot wait to have our play date! artytime:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, how lucky are, she is beautiful, I love her name too.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm thrilled Mandy & Stacy - the little Mc couldn't have found a better home!! :wub: 

And am McLoving the McName MandyMc!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats, Mandy - Miss McFatty :wub: McKenzie is just adorable and I'm so glad we get to see her grow up! :yahoo:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, what a wonderful surprise!! Congrats, Mandy!! McKenzie is a little doll, and I'm 

so happy someone from SM got her so we can all watch her grow!! :wub: :wub: :wub:

She and Jax already look like they're the best of friends. :wub2:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Congratulations Mandy and the little Miss Mc! So neat that we can watch her continue with her life here on SM. Looks like she fits in! :yes: :wub2:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

So glad we can watch her grow with you. Congratulations, she is adorable!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG Mandy!!! You got the Bellarata McFatty baby!!!!! How absolutely wonderful!!!! Mckenzie is beautiful....I am so happy for you. 

Stacy...I think you chose a wonderful Mommy for your precious McFatty!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. such cute pics... i luv the last pic, in the shopping cart!! lol... adorable :wub: :wub: 
btw... congrats on the new addition!!! :chili:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh YEAH!! I love McKenzie!! She is a beauty! Welcome to the club! **wink**wink!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG!!! I am so happy for u guys!! She is an absolute doll baby!! Mia and I are going to have to put a rush of getting together with you guys and tale a trip to visit!!! I'm in :wub:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww Congrats!! she is beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations! She is a sweet heart! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's fantastic Mandy :yahoo: . I'm so happy for you,she's such an adorable little girl. :wub: Love her new name.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:yahoo: Congratulations! McKenzie is adorable, I'm so happy for you! :yahoo:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

She is beautiful - just the mcfatty I remember being introduced to a while back. Congrats on your new little one and YEAH to jax for being such a big brother!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh how lucky you are, she is a doll baby.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

She is so cute. I love all the expression she has in her face. Its great that we will be able to watch her grow up :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Finally a name befitting my beautiful girl. I just love her name, and of course she is just the most precious thing. I'm so glad she is fitting in so well in her new home.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats!! How fun that we get to watch her grow up! She's just precious! :wub: :wub: :wub: 


:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Congratulations! She is just so cute and I'm so happy we'll be able to continue to follow her growing up. I love the name too!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations!!! She is absolutely precious!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy,
I am so happy for you. I have always loved little McFatty. :wub: McKenzie, a beautiful name for a beautiful fluff. Jax is being a great big brother. Congrats...


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

Aww she is sooo cute! And i love her name . 

Heh I'll bet she'll have those two boys eating out of her paws in no time 

I'm getting puppy fever again!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just so happy to see that you got little McKenzie!!!! We can watch her grow up now!! She is a beauty!!!!! I'll bet Marina was sad to see her go! Congratulations on such a doll~~~~ :wub:  :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is so exciting! Congratulations Mandy!! She's beautiful and I'm thrilled we'll get to watch her grow up and hear all her puppy stories. :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

CONGRADULATIONS :wub: :wub: I LOVE HER NEW NAME ,SHE IS A REAL BABY DOLL FACE :wub:


----------



## doglady_erin (Mar 25, 2009)

Huh this is so cute!! Congrats for such cute dogs! The Maltese dogs of my friend Sarah look so similar to yours  

ERIN


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww McKenzie is such a precious little girl. Give her lots of hugs and kisses :wub2:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ohhhhhhh Lucky you. She is just beautiful. She has really great pigment and I love the little innocent face. :wub: She's the one that likes to swim isn't she? :HistericalSmiley: It's a good thing I don't live close to Stacy. Oh, I just love her name too.

Congratulations and best of luck with her.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! How lucky you are to have one of Stacy's Puppies!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you, for Stacy and for McKenzie. :biggrin: 

And I'm happy for us too as we'll be able to continue to watch McKenzie grow up.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations! She's a cutie and I LOVE the name McKenzie!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations on your new addition to your family. :chili: I LOVE her new name. :wub: She is such a beauty too. :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

A really beautiful little girl puppy. Her pics exudes attitude! :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :smootch: awwhh look at those two.
a forever friendship has just begun.










congratulations to your new, precious family member.*


----------

